# Breeding Thai Micro Crabs(Limnopilos naiyanetri)



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

Today while entertaining the two little aunts who are about 10 years old, they were sitting in my room looking at the 4 tanks in my bedroom. Than I saw one of my huger crabs having a brownish looking butt and looked like an egg-sac. And after closer inspection I saw her fan the sac and saw all the individual eggs. I was stoked!

So with the aunts bouncing on my bed, I kicked them out and started taking non-stop pictures of the crabs trying to get a decent picture.

Feeding-
I feed the whole tank:
Tropical Flakes
Frozen bloodworms/brine shrimp
Live Microworms
Shirakura Pellets
Kens Veggie Sticks
Cucumber Slices

My thoughts:

1) I am unsure when the egg sac was made, and only saw the sac today.
2) The female was wandering around the tank, and one male got close and locked claws but than a bigger male scared the smaller crab away, and the female did not scare this one away. Instead this male got on top of the female crab and locked on, without letting go. I even nudged the female with the male on top with a BBQ stick, and both crabs clutched the egg sac at the same time.
3) This bigger male could mean that these micro crabs are monogamous, meaning only have one partner.
4) OR, the bigger male could be the alpha/dominant male who breeds with all the females.
5) CPO's/RCS/CRS/MTS, any of these that cross-passed with the two crabs either the shrimp or crawfish jumped away, or the crabs stood their ground and let the snails pass them by.
6) I myself had to move them into a terra cotta pot and covered the entrance with java moss.
7) Caves such as terra cotta pots, or pvc piping make great hidey holes.
8) Hopefully the eggs hatch and grow into crabs !
9) Haven't seen 100% information about breeding/spawning and actual larvae surviving to adulthood. I have seen videos of supposed thai micro crab larvae, via youtube.

Here comes the pictures , would be best to Save As the photo if you really want to zoom in closely:




























Egg sac:



















Both sets of claws clutching the egg sac:


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

That is so awesome! I am very excited for you, I haven't heard of anyone truly breeding them. Good luck raising the babies!


----------



## PlantNewbie (Dec 4, 2009)

How long have you had those crabs for? Grats btw.


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

PlantNewbie said:


> How long have you had those crabs for? Grats btw.


Since 11/23, but none of them was full grown, really juvis.. maybe 3/4 the full grown of 1" so maybe I would guesstimate they matured and bred in december to early january.


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

Second berried female Thai Micro Crab, smaller than the first female.


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

Do you plan on moving them to a seperate tank or do you think they will be fine in that one.


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

Knotty Bitz said:


> Do you plan on moving them to a seperate tank or do you think they will be fine in that one.


Really can't stick them in another tank in the house I don't feel they would be safe, so hopefully with all the caves and PVC piping and java moss they have a place to hide and the larvae.


----------



## paleopaque (Jun 23, 2009)

awesome, congrats!!! please keep us updated. was tempted to get some but heard a rumor they do not breed in the home aquarium...


----------



## taoyeah (Aug 8, 2007)

how is the crab now?


----------

